# Photo of the month - Winner for February is...



## Arch (Apr 4, 2009)

The Stairs, by Guillermo!.... Grats 








...and the runner up is Silverpenguin with 'A few from florida last week'.... Grats to you 









well done guys.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 4, 2009)

Great work you two! Congrats


----------



## invisible (Apr 4, 2009)

Both are rock solid photos. Congrats to the two of you!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 4, 2009)

Good choices I think. Well done to all.


----------



## 2ART (Apr 4, 2009)

Two very different and interesting pictures!
A worthy winner! :thumbup:


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 7, 2009)

That Stairs image is fantastic!  So sparse, but so powerful!  The mono and grain really suits it.


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 11, 2009)

Grats guys. Was hard choices that month


----------



## babeandsheep (Apr 14, 2009)

wow, so indescribable!


----------



## jimice (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like  one book


----------



## K_Pugh (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, stunning photos! What have i missed when i was away!!


----------



## Silverpenguin (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks all. I've been away from the site for a few weeks so what a nice surprise to see the Gator on the homepage!

Top work on the winning image!!


----------



## captainkimo (Apr 26, 2009)

great work on both photos. the stairs is perfect love the processing, texture, monochrome... just perfect. the alligator is a great photo too, love the processing... but there is this orange thing on top of his head that really catches my eye, that could have been done without.


----------



## Elisa Kraft (May 26, 2009)

This photo of the stairs alway remins me of the cover of a book, with a bookmark on it...
really narrative- Bravo!


----------

